# List Musical Hit Albums/Movies - Hindi & Telugu



## Kiran.dks (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a big music lover. During my college days, I collected all the hits Movies and Pop Albums. But recently (past 2 years), my collection dropped due to busy work schedule. I request you guys to list musical pop album and movies hits from  the year 2007.  In this way my collection will grow again. Please mention *Album* or *Movie* names only and keep it clean & tidy.  A bizarre thread...but I found this as the best option!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh...No one to help me?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

In Hindi I would recommend all Atif Asalm's tracks especially Kalyug.Bluffmaster was excellent.And recently I can't get Aawarapan's tracks out of my head.Brilliant tracks by Mustafa Zahid.


----------



## New (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutly right...Awarapan rocks..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2008)

we have two thread running  
What song are you addicted to at the moment? 
Must Listen Music Albums Recommended By Digitians


----------

